# استراحة الحصن > منتدى الصور >  بنك الصور المضحكة ...!!!

## N_tarawneh

بنك الصور المضحكة ...!!!

أتمنى من جميع الأخوة الأعضاء إدراج ما لديهم من صور مضحكة ضمن هذا الموضوع  إن أمكن ...

وشكرا ً ...

----------


## N_tarawneh



----------


## ajluni top

الموضوع من الاخر يا نادر

اقضب هاظ










 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## N_tarawneh

:Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

مشكور يا عجلوني ... :Db465236ff:

----------


## N_tarawneh

أيمن والعالي عالي / على دراجاتهم ...

 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ القرعان

شو يا ايمن والعالي والله ما اعرفتكوا

----------


## N_tarawneh

> شو يا ايمن والعالي والله ما اعرفتكوا


شايف بالله يا قرعان ...؟؟؟

مزققين على الآخررررررررررررررر ...  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> شايف بالله يا قرعان ...؟؟؟
> 
> مزققين على الآخررررررررررررررر ...




بس مين ايمن ومين العالي

----------


## العالي عالي

هاي صورة ابطال التايتنك  :Smile:

----------


## N_tarawneh

> بس مين ايمن ومين العالي


هيهم ...  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ القرعان

اخص يا ايمن العالي اسرع منك !!! :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayman

> اخص يا ايمن العالي اسرع منك !!!


هههههههههههههههههههههه

هذا قلب من بنك الصور لتخيل الأعضاء الله لا يوطرزلك يانادر  وماتزعل مني خلص انا قررت انشر صورك الي بعتلي ايها

----------


## ayman



----------


## العالي عالي

> اخص يا ايمن العالي اسرع منك !!!


له يا معاد هاي ما بدها تنين يحكو فيها  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayman

هذا نادر الطراونة ايام الطفلة

----------


## ayman

وهاي صورت بسة نادر  معلمها على الزعرنة من ايام صغرو *
*
*
*
*

----------


## العالي عالي

هاي صورة نادر وهو بتحمم بالمطبخ  :Db465236ff:  





وهاي صورة نادر وهو بحلق لحيتو بعد الحمام   :Db465236ff:

----------


## sad prince

والله يا ايمن اطلعت قدها واعرفت اترد

----------


## ayman

وهاي الصورة  نادر بعد ثلاثون عاما من الان حسب تحليل مختبر الجنائيات

----------


## ayman

تم تسريب هي الصورة من ناس مقربين لحبيبنا نادر من ايام المراهقة

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> وهاي الصورة  نادر بعد ثلاثون عاما من الان حسب تحليل مختبر الجنائيات



شو هاذ يا نادر  .... :Bl (35):   :Bl (35):

----------


## العالي عالي

> تم تسريب هي الصورة من ناس مقربين لحبيبنا نادر من ايام المراهقة



الله يبسطك كمان  وكمان يا نادر  :Db465236ff:

----------


## N_tarawneh

عفيه ...  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو نعيم

صور جميلة جداً مضحكه

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

والله يا نادر انت ابو الضحك والمقالب :Db465236ff:

----------


## N_tarawneh

> والله يا نادر انت ابو الضحك والمقالب


شو ماخذين من هالدنيا يا عبوده ...!!!؟؟؟

والله الواحد بضحك غصب عنه وبدور على الضحكة الدواره يا صديقي ... :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## العالي عالي

:SnipeR (8):   :SnipeR (8):   :SnipeR (8):   :SnipeR (8):   :SnipeR (8):

----------


## حلم حياتي

:Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  :db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

هي العالي عالي و هو صغير 

اطلعوا قديش كان مثقف 

و وين كان يتثقف

----------


## khaled aljonidee

و هي العالي 

اطلعوا 

حتى رسومات الماركات 

مش خلصانة من شره

----------


## khaled aljonidee

و هي مها  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكووووووووور اخي على الصور الحلوة

----------


## معاذ القرعان

هاي صورة بنت من المنتدى لا تجبروني احكي مين ؟؟؟

----------


## غسان

> هاي صورة بنت من المنتدى لا تجبروني احكي مين ؟؟؟


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:    lk ولك من وين جايب الصورة هاي

----------


## ayman

> هاي صورة بنت من المنتدى لا تجبروني احكي مين ؟؟؟


واو  انا عرفتها ولسه هون مزبطينها  ولا الأصل غير هيك  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ghazi qasaimeh

الصور حلوه كثير :Bl (14):

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> واو  انا عرفتها ولسه هون مزبطينها  ولا الأصل غير هيك



لا هي بالاصل يا ايمن ما بتحط مكياج  :Db465236ff:

----------


## يحيى أبو الريش



----------


## يحيى أبو الريش



----------


## آلجوري

> هاي صورة بنت من المنتدى لا تجبروني احكي مين ؟؟؟


*له يا معاذ هيك بتشهر بصوري  لا تحرجوني بعرف إني حلوة بمكياج وبلا مكياج 
 *

----------


## N_tarawneh

خوف الله إنها بتشبهك يا آيات ، لما تصيري ختياره طبعا ً ... :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

> خوف الله إنها بتشبهك يا آيات ، لما تصيري ختياره طبعا ً ...


*وليه لما أصير ختيارة ؟؟!! هي شبهي هلأ .. حتى هي أحلى *

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> *له يا معاذ هيك بتشهر بصوري  لا تحرجوني بعرف إني حلوة بمكياج وبلا مكياج 
>  *



بس انا كنت ما بدي احكي انه انتي بس يللا 
بس عن جد طالعة بتجنني بالصورة  :Bl (20):

----------


## آلجوري

> بس انا كنت ما بدي احكي انه انتي بس يللا 
> بس عن جد طالعة بتجنني بالصورة


*الله يخليك يا رب هاد من زوؤك*

----------


## احساس المطر

مواطن تحت التجارب :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> مواطن تحت التجارب


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> مواطن تحت التجارب



 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff: 
المسكين بعده عايش  :Bl (35):

----------


## المستحيل المنتظر

> الموضوع من الاخر يا نادر
> 
> اقضب هاظ


 :Bl (14):

----------


## المستحيل المنتظر

[[ :Db465236ff: الأزمة لاحقيتني لهون  الحمد لله قاعد ومبحبح

----------


## ساره



----------


## النورس الحزين

شكرا للجميع

----------


## المتميزة



----------


## النورس الحزين

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المتميزة  
__


 صورة حلوة كثير سيلمو متميزة

----------


## النورس الحزين

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احساس المطر  
_مواطن تحت التجارب_


 صامدووووووووووووووووووون الى الابد

----------


## عاشق مصطفى كامل

شكرا على الصور الحلوة

----------


## ريمي

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ريمي

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## ريمي

صورة تانية

----------


## ريمي



----------


## دموع الورد

الحزين :Db465236ff:

----------


## المتميزة

احدث طريقة لتخليص جهازك من الفيروسات  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## فارس الأحلام

ههههههههههههههههه

----------


## دموع الورد



----------


## ميتو

:SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94): هاهاهاهاهاهاها :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## دموع الورد

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> هاي صورة نادر وهو بتحمم بالمطبخ  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> وهاي صورة نادر وهو بحلق لحيتو بعد الحمام




 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## منيرة الظلام

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## تيتو

:SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------

